# High elf characters



## killakan123 (Mar 20, 2008)

i finally have enough spare money to get my first high elf character but im not sure whom to get. I have heard that teclis is a good choice but i want to hear your opinion


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Buy the plastic box. You get loads of options so you can build pretty much anything.

Don't bother with special characters if you don't have anything else just yet.


----------



## killakan123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I already Have About A 2500pt Army Already With Only Nobles Princes Mages Etc and my hores and noble choices and i though i needed some characters


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

teclis is a phenominal character though very expensive. i think tyrion is awesome personally but again at 400pts he's a bit pricey


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

killakan123 said:


> I already Have About A 2500pt Army Already With Only Nobles Princes Mages Etc and my hores and noble choices and i though i needed some characters


Princes, nobles and mages are characters.

I think you mean special characters but anyway tyrion is a very nice model and fairly good in combat. I would personally buy him.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry to aim at the low end of the scale, but I'd go with Caradryan, the captain of the pheonix guard. He's an amazing model, to start with, 4+ ward save, a halberd that does a D3 wounds, causes fear, magic resistance 3, and if he does get killed he has the potential to drag down a bunch of opposing models with him. So, yeah. I'd go for him. Or teclis, since I'm a magic obsessed nutcase.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Caledor said:


> Sorry to aim at the low end of the scale, but I'd go with Caradryan, the captain of the pheonix guard. He's an amazing model, to start with, 4+ ward save, a halberd that does a D3 wounds, causes fear, magic resistance 3, and if he does get killed he has the potential to drag down a bunch of opposing models with him. So, yeah. I'd go for him. Or teclis, since I'm a magic obsessed nutcase.


Caradryan is mince. The only good thing about him is that he can bomb characters when he dies. Even then you have to wait until he dies and you still run the risk of rolling badly. That's nearly 200pts gone! As a sidenote, when he dies, it's only the *model* that killed him that gets wounded (not unit). So no "dragging down a bunch of models with him".

Even his weapon isn't a halberd!


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

i have a high elf army and i feel that kohril and a unit of white lions work well


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

striking scorpion said:


> i have a high elf army and i feel that kohril and a unit of white lions work well


Stubborn ld 9 is pretty good. He adds some nasty punch too.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have got 4000 ponits of high elf and I would have teclis he is one of the most powerful spell casters in the game and he is cheep in my opion, compaired to other special characters


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's sort of a question of what kind of character you want. Tyrion is sort of an iconic general and is great to have when your opponent wants to field Archaeon, Karl Franz, Grimgor... any of the other races' leaders, basically. As has been stated, Teclis is an absurdly good spellcaster, and the only other comparable mage in the game is Lord Kroak, who is significantly more expensive. If regiment leaders are more up your alley, Caradryan, Korhil, and Alith Anar are all excellent models and are all really good for what you pay. You could also make Prince Imrik, who isn't in the army book anymore, but all his equipment is, so you can still field him exactly as he was in the previous army book.


----------



## agemmanjw (Apr 5, 2008)

I've been rocking high elves pretty well for the last 6 years. I usually use Teclis, but with his T 2 and no save of any sort, he proves to be a liability alot. Caradryan is my next choice as he is just really cool and can 'snipe' enemy ubercharacters. One of my opponents this year will be a dark elf player who loves Malekith, so I'm gonna shove Caradryan against him. Other than them, I don't use any other named people. My typical 3k list (I enjoy 3k the most, myself), I use a lord with heavy armor, enchanted shield, swd of might, and vambraces of defense on a star dragon, Teclis, a noble with a shield, shadow armor, and a guardian phoenix to join my shadow warriors, and 2 lvl 2 mages. This list has me at a great win percentage, and more importantly, is alot of fun to play as I get the best of every world. If you don't dig that style, try Tyrion in some Dragon Princes backed up by Korhil in a Lion Chariot. That outta make your opponent underestimate some toughness 3...


----------

